# عاجل وضروري ... مطلوب اسئله ل api 510



## فلزاوي (1 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوه الاعزاء لمن يملك اسئله لapi 510 يرفعها ضروري وبسرعه انا عندي امتحان ان شاء الله في 1-6- 2011 جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ... الرجاء ارسال اسئله حديثه لو امكن لانها بتكون شبه الامتحان من ناس دخلوا قبل كده .. وشكرا لتعاونكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامح 2010 (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا جزاك الله خيرا على اسئلة api 580
واسأل الله لك التوفيق فى api 510
وهذه بعض الاسئلة فى المرفق
اسألك الدعاء بأن يصلح الله حال مصر ويرفع شأنها


سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## سامح 2010 (3 أبريل 2011)

*اسئلة اخرى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تفضل يا اخى باقى الاسئلة
اسألك الدعاء بظهر الغيب

 سبحان الله وبحمده

 سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## سامح 2010 (3 أبريل 2011)

*تابع الاسئلة*


سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## سامح 2010 (3 أبريل 2011)

*تابع الاسئلة*

اسألك دعوة بظهر الغيب
​
خير الناس انفعهم للناس
ولن يبقى بعد الحياة سوى الأعمال الصالحة

*سبحان الله وبحمده*

* سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## سامح 2010 (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت برفع كورس فى API 510
على الرابط التالى 

http://dc300.4shared.com/download/BK3c0F80/API_510_Training_Course_03-200.pdf

على فكرة الكورس ده مهم جدا وشرح مستوفى لكل اجزاء API 510
خاصة الـ ASME VIII
اسأل الله أن ينفعك به
اسألك الدعاء بظهر الغيب

 سبحان الله وبحمده
 سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## heshambadawy (3 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## فلزاوي (3 أبريل 2011)

اشكركم جميعا جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فلزاوي (3 أبريل 2011)

ارجو يا جماعه لو حد دخل الامتحان قريب لو عنده اي اسئله فاكرها من الامتحان او في حد نقلها من امتحان سابق ياريت يرفعها وربنا يكرمه وجزاه الله كل خير على مساعده اخوانه


----------



## سامح 2010 (3 أبريل 2011)

*اهم اسئلة امتحان ديسمبر 2010*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
لقد قمت برفع نسخة API572 ومظلل عليها النقاط التى كانت بالامتحان على الرابط التالى

http://www.4shared.com/document/2bzwBF0V/API_572.html


سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## فلزاوي (4 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر يا سامح باشا على تعاونك مع زملائك .... اتمنى يا جماعه لو حد يعرف النقاط المهمه لامتحان api 510 يرقولنا وجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## سامح 2010 (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​اولا جزاك الله خيرا على شكرك لى ولكن الفضل لله وحده على عونه لى.
الحمد لله انى كنت فى امتحان ديسمبر 2010 وربنا كرمنى وجبت 143
عموما انتظر منى كود 510 وعليه اماكن الاسئلة زى 572
وركز جدا على الاتيين , لان 85% من الاسئلة منهم
اسألك الله لك التوفيق
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم​
سامح أبو مريم


----------



## فلزاوي (4 أبريل 2011)

سامح 2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ​اولا جزاك الله خيرا على شكرك لى ولكن الفضل لله وحده على عونه لى.
> الحمد لله انى كنت فى امتحان ديسمبر 2010 وربنا كرمنى وجبت 143
> عموما انتظر منى كود 510 وعليه اماكن الاسئلة زى 572
> ...



لازم يا باشا اشكرك على تعبك وحسن تعاونك معنا وانا في انتظارك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فلزاوي (7 أبريل 2011)

ايه يا رجاله ماحدش عنده اسئله حديثه يفيد يها اخوانه المحتاسيين.....هههههههه؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامح 2010 (8 أبريل 2011)

*highlighted areas in API Dec.2010 exam*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كما وعدتك أخى الكريم
مرفق نسخة api510
واماكن لاسئلة فى امتحان ديسمبر 2010
ركز على هذه المقاطع لانها ممكن تتكرر
بالتوفيق

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## فلزاوي (9 أبريل 2011)

سامح 2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كما وعدتك أخى الكريم
> مرفق نسخة api510
> واماكن لاسئلة فى امتحان ديسمبر 2010
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يعجز لساني عن الشكر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله كل خير 
انا عارف اني تقلت عليك يا باشا بس ليا رجاء اخير لو عندك صيغه الاسئله يا ريت ترفعهلنا وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## سامح 2010 (18 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​ يا اخى ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بعمل ما طلبته بس اسمح لى فى بعض الوقت لكتابة الاسئلة
و مرفق نموذج امتحان التجديد
اسأل الله ان ينفعك به

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## فلزاوي (20 أبريل 2011)

سامح 2010 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *​ يا اخى ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بعمل ما طلبته بس اسمح لى فى بعض الوقت لكتابة الاسئلة
> و مرفق نموذج امتحان التجديد
> اسأل الله ان ينفعك به
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .. اشكرك على اهتمامك وانا في انتظارك ان شاء الله


----------



## سامح 2010 (12 مايو 2011)

*Api 510 exam questions*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد قمت برفع الملف المشار اليه على الرابط التالى

http://dc344.4shared.com/download/QmaiVujd/Instructions_for_API510_Pre-co.pdf

وهذا الملف به تموذج كيفية وجود الاسئلة فى الامتحان

اسأل الله ان ينفعك به

يالتوفيق

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## sgmah1985 (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيؤا على الافادة


----------



## mido_celine (7 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت تنزل رابط ال api-572 exam points ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ali Dobeay (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------

